
Uber, but for toxic techbro culture - petethomas
https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/01/uber-but-for-toxic-techbro-culture/
======
cgore
_" All the techies helplessly watched as their mostly useless, perennially
over-funded ideas exploded in their faces and made them as penniless as the
poor people they'd previously stepped over to get their lattes."_

 _" former high-rolling, coke-huffing, web-famous dot-com douchebags around
town suddenly found themselves working in cafes, bitterly wondering why the
meritocracy had forsaken them."_

Wow, journos must be really jealous of techies if that article is any
indication.

